# bed bug relief - lemonzzzz



## muff cabbage (Sep 27, 2018)

Yo so I stayed at my friends factory and got a few bites. Luckily no hitchhiking bedbugs caught a ride on my clothes. 

My coworker recommended rubbing bites with a slice of lemon cuz it's an antibacterial. It relieved the swelling and the pain / itch pretty fast. 

I was like wtf how do you know this and he was like cuz I'm Mexican lmao. 

Hope the helps. 
When life gives ya lemons..


----------



## Tude (Sep 27, 2018)

oh geez - there was article or post the other day that stated their transit bus system had bedbugs. I ride bus everyday and do quick visual on seats looking for wetness, food and things stuck on there but bed bugs. ugh. don't want them.

ha - several years ago I'm standing at bus shelter and kid was there - he was homeless and sleeping at shelters - raised up his t shirt suddenly and picked off a bed bug and squished it - and he had all sorts of red bumps on his stomach. OUCH. 

Thanks for the lemon help, but man I don't want to have to use it.


----------



## roughdraft (Sep 27, 2018)

that's very fucking smart

not to be off topic but...this reminds me of how I've seen people 'proofing' a grill with a halved onion before cooking 

say what you feel but i reckon it's a lot wiser than a metal brush


----------



## Ezra Fyre (Sep 28, 2018)

If you/friends find you have them ... 

Mixed up a spray, kills em before I could count to 20... Aka, kills on contract.

Almond soap... I used Dr. Bronner's & Bleach, mixed with water & then sprayed. 
... Lil home bug-killer does have bleach - but it kills quick! So, bleach can be rinsed out/off almost right away ... 

Oil base being the important aspect of the soap i choose.... Spearmint oil, tea tree oil, etc - would likely have worked out too, if mixed with an alcohol vs. water...
But oil soap is what I had, & things could use soap... So it's what I went with.
(photo of soap included, as many have seen it - but may or may not know the name)


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Sep 28, 2018)

Baking soda!! Wash with it. You can also clean a mattress with it by mixing essential oils into it and spread it onto a matress and put a plastic sheet over it. Vacuum it up afterwards if you can.


----------



## Frypan Meatboots (Sep 29, 2018)

muff cabbage said:


> Yo so I stayed at my friends factory and got a few bites. Luckily no hitchhiking bedbugs caught a ride on my clothes.
> 
> My coworker recommended rubbing bites with a slice of lemon cuz it's an antibacterial. It relieved the swelling and the pain / itch pretty fast.
> 
> ...


Put all your shit in the dryer for at least 30 min to kill them and bathe then don't let them into your shit again.


----------

